# Best Sunsail Destination?



## 1Nomad (Sep 22, 2013)

Considering a 7-10 day bareboat charter with my family of 4. We've done BVI, Grenadines and Thailand till now. Seeking fair winds combined with interesting culture topside. We really enjoy the vibe in Caribbean but apart from BVI and Grenadines, the other islands seem well, like islands with distances too far apart to visit on a Sunsail charter. Any advice welcome. Our kids are 13 and 16.


----------

